# goodman gas furnace - inducer draft motor



## savytech73 (Mar 9, 2015)

unfortunately for me , I got to service a gmp080 goodman gas furnace, the customer has had the inducer draft motor replaced 3 times in one heating season, I was called after all this occurred. I checked the flue exhaust pipe, for what I could see it was clear, it is a 90 percent condensing furnace, it doesn't appear to make much water, nothing in the hoses to the collector box, inducer motor was over amping and housing behind the inducer was 135 degrees plus. has anyone run into this sort of problem, I am beginning to suspect the heat exchanger maybe having issues. any help is appreciated


----------



## icy783 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hmmm. Seen a few secondarys leaking water. Is there an orifice missing in the inducer.( Not sure if those have one.)


----------

